# Mail et affichage des pièces jointes TXT



## kornea (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai regardé dans les options, cherché sur le web (mais les mots clefs me renvoient souvent vers d'autres solutions) : comment faire pour que mail n'affiche pas dans le corps du message les pièces jointes (au moins au format txt) des messages reçus... C'est peut-être pratique dans certains cas, mais quand on reçoit des données et que l'on se retrouve avec 1000 lignes dans un message, avec un changement du format, ce n'est pas vraiment pratique...

merci d'avance


----------



## marctiger (4 Octobre 2009)

Si j'ai bien compris ta demande, vas dans les préférences de Mail, "Présentations" et décoches la case "Afficher les images distantes dans des messages HTML".


----------



## kornea (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Non, cela ne concerne pas les images mais des fichiers textes que l'on peut vous envoyer par mail (un pov .txt de base). Dans ce cas, Mail "incorpore" le fichier texte dans le corps du message, détruisant au passage les tabulations existantes et autre caractères, ce qui rend ce fichier inutilisable... La seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant : demander à ce que ce genre de fichier me soit envoyé compressés (zip ou tar.gz)... pas vraiment pratique...

Je me souviens que Thunderbird avait cette option, mais impossible à trouver dans mail... Pourtant, c'est super pénible...


----------



## kornea (8 Octobre 2009)

up... Il n'existe pas un moyen d'éviter ça ? J'ai du mal à le croire, pourtant, je n'ai rien trouvé...


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2009)

Je ne vois pas d'autre solution que l'envoi en fichiers compressés, là il conservent leurs structures.

S'il existe une autre solution moi je n'en vois pas, c'est comme pour mes photos ou films que j'envoie, c'est toujours compressé.


----------



## kornea (8 Octobre 2009)

c'est quand même pas super pratique... Genre, quelqu'un vous envoie des résultats (dans mon milieu, souvent en pièce jointe type txt) et il faut lui demander de renvoyer la même chose en zip... pas vraiment cool pour l'expéditeur...


----------



## pickwick (8 Octobre 2009)

Mais le problème se règle très simplement, moi mes fichiers texte, mes PDF et rtf arrivent bien dans le message sous la forme d'une icone et pas sous celle de leur contenu...

et si j'ai une image je* fais clic droit dessus "afficher comme une icône" donc tout est bon !!!*


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Mais le problème se règle très simplement, moi mes fichiers texte, mes PDF et rtf arrivent bien dans le message sous la forme d'une icone et pas sous celle de leur contenu...
> 
> et si j'ai une image je* fais clic droit dessus "afficher comme une icône" donc tout est bon !!!*



En effet, sous forme de simple fichier texte cela ne pose pas de question, mais j'avais cru comprendre que dans son cas il pouvait s'agir de fichiers style Graphic ou Excell etc... et qui devaient avoir un certaine structure à respecter (cellules ou autres), mais en simple texte je n'ai jamais eu de problème.

PS : pour les images c'est quand il y a un dossier que le le compresse, sinon je clique aussi sur "Afficher comme une icône".


----------



## pickwick (8 Octobre 2009)

pas de problème non plus avec un fichier Excel...


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> pas de problème non plus avec un fichier Excel...



Alors là, il doit y avoir un problème de son côté, un fichier corrompu etc... ?


----------



## pickwick (8 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais pas... en tout cas chez moi le clic droit adéquat sur n'importe quel fichier joint qui s'affiche dans mon message à envoyer sous sa forme détaillée, me donne une icône toute simple ...


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2009)

M'excuse d'intervenir dans votre échange mais, si j'ai bien suivi, kornea parle de l'affichage dans les messages *reçus*. Vous (enfin, d'après vos exemples) semblez plutôt parler des messages en cours de rédaction et d'envoi...

Après, il est clair que ce n'est pas suffisant pour se faire une idée, il serait en particulier intéressant de savoir comment le message a été envoyé (quel logiciel, quelle version, quel encodage, etc.) Sinon, c'est difficile à reproduire (et donc de se faire une idée).


----------



## pickwick (8 Octobre 2009)

Oui tu as tout à fait raison.
D'ailleurs si je m'envoie un fichier xls en icone, je le reçois en icone, idem pour un -txt mais l'image elle arrive entière. Mais c'est de ma cà mac...


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2009)

Maintenant kornea la balle est dans ton camp.


----------



## kornea (9 Octobre 2009)

Hop, nouvelle balle  !!!

Bon, effectivement, il s'agit des messages que je reçois envoyé par des personnes sous windows ou linux qui utilisent Thunderbird... Et à chaque fois, le fichier texte joint se retrouve dans le corps du message...

Par contre, j'ai fait un test : je me suis auto-envoyé un fichier texte (avec ou sans extension .txt) et là, pas de problèmes... D'après un pote, cela pourrait provenir des type MIME (???) des expéditeurs... Donc, au final, le problème ne viendrait (complétement) de Mail mais des configurations des expéditeurs... Sauf que peu importe l'expéditeur, j'ai toujours des messages de ce type (donc, ça semble être la conf de base)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h24 ----------

En comparant 2 mails (un provenant de Thunderbird - windows et un Apple Mail), voici les infos du contenu brut:

THUNDERBIRD :

--------------020603070608080006050505
Content-Type: text/plain;
 name="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.txt"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
Content-Disposition: inline;
 filename="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.txt"

MStGhAlZ3Jhcw870KMiBkaWFtdHJhc2UNCjMgUDFzDQo0IFAzcw0tKNSBQY3Vpc3NlDQo2IFBncmFz
DQo3IEdseWNlbWllDQo4ICVjdWlzc2UNCjkgQUdMDQoxMCAgZ2x5Y29nZW5lDQoxMSAgYWNp
ZGaxhY3QNCjEyICBMKg02KMTMgIGIqDQoxNCAgcEgxNQ0KMTUgIHBIdQ0KMTYgICVmaWxldA0K
MTcgIFA1cw0KMTggIFA3cw0KMTkgIFBtYWpvcg0KMjAgIFBtaW5vciANrCjIxICBUbQ0KM7jIg
IEV4dWRhdHMNCjIzICBMb25ndGaFyc2UNCjI0ICBJR0YxDQoyNS2AgcG90Z2x5Y28NCjI2ICBh
Kg==
--------------020603070608080006050505--

MAIL

--Apple-Mail-611--259731253
Content-Disposition: attachment;
    filename=XXXXXXXXXX.txt
Content-Type: text/plain;
    x-unix-mode=0644;
    name="XXXXXXXXXX.txt"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

La différence proviendrait de la ligne Content-Disposition (inline vs attachment)...


----------

